#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  على ضفاف النيل

## الشاطر حسن

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وبرغم أن العنوان المقترح كان نقاط مضيئة على ضفاف النيل إلا أنني آثرتُ اختصاره لكنه كما سترون تتلقفه الأضواء في كل مكان . الضوء منكم وعليكم وأتمنى أن يكون مصحوبا بدفءٍ اعتدناه ولمسناه فيكم . 
* *وبرغم أيضا أنني كنت أفضل وجود هذه اللقاءات على صفحات مكان فاضي إلا أن تخصيص موضوع له كان أفضل من جميع النواحي لكنني بهذا أكون قد جنيت على نفسي بأنني سأظل أسجل انطباعاتي وأرهقني تفكيرا لكن في سبيل نقطة ضوء تقرب المسافات فلاهوادة
أتمنى منكم فيض المشورة وقيادة الأسئلة وقت الجنوح.
* *


كانت فكرة وبكم ستكون هدفا سهلٌ تحقيقه وهي عبارة عن لقاءات وحوارات من القلب وإلى القلب ليست ببراعة ماتصيغونه في جوانب المنتدى وإنما لرؤية جديدة لشخصيتنا تنطق بها إجاباته عن الأسئلة .
ولأنني حديث عهد بكم يهمني أن أرى الناس كما أحب أن أراهم مفعمين بالأمل وبالحماس صادقين مع أنفسهم وراغبين في التقدم دائما.
**

** وأعتذر مسبقا كوني أجهل إخراج المواضيع بشكل بديع كما تفعلون لكني آمل أن يفي الحوار بالغرض منه وأن ينعكس أثره على النفوس إيجابا.



ياللي الحقيقة مسهراك ومتعباك
ياللي في سماك غيم المطر
موجة هادية ونفس راضية مبتغاك
بيظهر غلاك وانت حنين 
بتفضل تطمّن نفس أصابها الارتباك
بتمسك ايديها 
وتضلل عليها ساعة الخطر
وبرغم شوق الناس لشكرا
أبدا ياصاحبي ماانتظرت 
غير الدعاء



اليوم أستضيف شخصا عزيزا لفت نظري في بداية وجودي سأتكلم بشكل خاص عنه أولاًً . 

كنت أتابع مواضيعه وآراءه الصريحة محدثا نفسي لماذا هذا كله؟ ولماذا لايضع حدودا وسدودا لحمايته على الأقل من رد ربما ينقلب عليه وربما يخسر فيه الكثير؟ ومع متابعتي لبعض الردود اكتشفت شيئا أعدت بسببه تفكيري وهو الحب المطلق أو فرط الحب ومايتبعه من احتراق لتثبيت جذورهذا الحب غرسا أو نزع شوائبه اقتلاعا . لمحت بعض الكلمات التي توحي بإنصاف الحق وتقديس العدالة وإن كان التعبير عنها غير دقيق فيثار الموج بعدها . ووجدت أن هناك نقاطا مؤلمة ماإن لمسها أحدهم إلا وعلا الصوت بغض النظر عن تعبيره أهو لاءم الموقف أم لا لذلك أحببت أن يكون هو ضيفي اليوم لنغزل صورة حقيقية له على ستار المنتدى لاخلفه ويحق للجميع هنا السؤال أوالتعليق فقط لتقريب وجهات النظر .


ضيفي اليوم يكره العسكر والناصرية والتدخين يقدس الحياة الزوجية وقيمة العمل والعلم للارتقاء . في آراءه نزعة دينية تسبح في بحرها كلماته ولهجة شديدة ترفع درجة حرارة الحوار وجدته مهتما بعدة أشياء منها السياسة والمعادن والطبيعة والفنون وغيرها الكثير
يشرفني أن يكون ضيفي اليوم 

**الدكتور المهندس جمال الشربيني* *


**
**أهلا وسهلا يادكتور شرفت المكان
* 
*أولا : عرفنا بنفسك بجمل ٍ بسيطة**.**......**هلا ّ حدثتنا يادكتور بكلمات      بسيطة جدا عن الناصرية كفكر بعيدا عن شخصية زعيمها وبعيدا عن كونك مجندا في      تلك الفترة**.**......**التدخين يا أستاذي بلا شك محرم      وكونك تتبناه كقضية عمرك هل سبق أن وقعت في براثنه؟**......**وكيف تنصح أولئك الذين يعتبرونه      حرية شخصية؟**.......**وكيف إن اكتشفت أن أحد أبنائك أو      أحفادك من المدخنين؟**.......**أخي الفاضل العفوية والتلقائية      شئ جميل لكن ألا تظن أنه من الأفضل السيطرة عليها خصوصا لو كان بعض محتواها      فظا فقد كانت الوصية من رب السماء لحبيبه في كتابه الكريم** " وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِك ".**........**لو حظيت سعادة الدكتور بمقعد في      البرلمان أو منصب في الوزارة أو حتى برئاسة مصر ماذا كنت لتفعل وماهي      أولوياتك؟**.............**مصر والهند والسعودية . قارن      بينهم بموضوعية من حيث منهجية العمل وفرص التقدم والصفة الغالبة على شعبها**.**...........**اسرد لنا باختصار عن مواقف      حقيقية واجهتها وكيف انتصرت أو شعرت بالظلم فيها ؟**...........**بالتأكيد على مر السنوات جاورت      الكثير من الشخصيات الهامة احكي لنا عن بعضهم من زاوية انسانية**.**..........**بجمل بسيطة عبر عن التالي**:*

*العمل**الأمل**العلم**الخلاف**المعارضة**الحقيقة**المرأة**منتدى أبناء مصر**المعادن**الخيانة* *الوفاء**EGYPT
*
*...................
لمن تقول العبارات التالية:
* 
*أحبك في الله برغم كل شيء**اختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضية**ياظالمني**لولا أن قدمي تسكن الجبس لزرتك      اليوم**غيابك مؤثر**وفقك الله** فيك صبرٌ واحتمال يروق لي
*
*..................
* 
*نظرية التآكل في هندسة المعادن      كيف تطبقها على البشر؟*
*................................
* 
*كيف كانت بدايتك مع فن      الكاريكاتير وماذا أشبع في نفسك؟**..........**في منتدى أبناء مصر شخصيات محببة      لنفسك أظن أنك لن تستطيع حصرها إنما بعضا منها وأسبابك في ذلك ويحق لك أن      تطيل هنا**.**........*
*وختاما شكرا جزيلا لا نفي معه كرم حضورك ووردا كثيرا لايحاكيه إلا عطر وجودك**.



ومع ضيف عزيز آخر ونقاط مضيئة انتظرونا

أستودعكم الله 


**

**
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شكرا عزيزي الشاطر حسن على إستضافتي
في موضوعك 
"*على ضفاف النيل*"
وأتمنى من كل قلبي 
نجاح ودوام موضوعك 
لمدة قياسية تستحق دخول الموضوع
لموسوعة جينيس للأرقام القياسية

وقبل أن أبدأ الإجابات على أسئلتكم الكثيرة
أود أن ألفت النظر أن بعض الإجابات 
معروفة مقدما لقدامى أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
وأن تكررت ضمن هذا الموضوع 
فهي موجهة في الأساس
للأعضاء الجدد المنضمين حديثا لمنتدي
أبناء مصر
_www.misrsons.com

من أنا بالصور

_ 

*أنا عندما  عانيت  هذا الشهر من أنيميا حادة في حرية الرأي*







*
جالسا  أمام غرفتي في بيت الضيافة في الهند 1975*



 


*في معملي في الهند* 1978





*في مؤتمر عالمي بجنوب الهند مع الدكتورة فينيس كامل جودة  وزيرة البحث العلمي (سابقا) في الهند* 1984


*
أنا متقمص شخصية والدي الراحل مصطفى الشربيني
مدير عام فندقي سميراميس وشبرد بالقاهرة* 








*
** مع حرمنا المصون ماما عائشة  - المهندسين -جيزة 2005*

*صلعاوي القرعاوي أول شخصية
كاريكاتيرية كليبية من صنعي* 






*وتصبحوا على خير 
والقاكم غدا بإذن الله


*

 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> وبرغم أن العنوان المقترح كان نقاط مضيئة على ضفاف النيل إلا أنني آثرتُ اختصاره لكنه كما سترون تتلقفه الأضواء في كل مكان . الضوء منكم وعليكم وأتمنى أن يكون مصحوبا بدفءٍ اعتدناه ولمسناه فيكم . 
> * *وبرغم أيضا أنني كنت أفضل وجود هذه اللقاءات على صفحات مكان فاضي إلا أن تخصيص موضوع له كان أفضل من جميع النواحي لكنني بهذا أكون قد جنيت على نفسي بأنني سأظل أسجل انطباعاتي وأرهقني تفكيرا لكن في سبيل نقطة ضوء تقرب المسافات فلاهوادة
> أتمنى منكم فيض المشورة وقيادة الأسئلة وقت الجنوح.
> * *
> 
> ...


EGYPT انت بتقول لدكتور جمال EGYPT ؟!!!!!

ربنا يرحمك بقى يا شاطر حسن ..كنت شاطر  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك الشاطر حسن على الإستضافة 
الجميلة وخصوصا الضيف الأول دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
نعم الإختيار
 :f: 

بس أزاي تسأله عن إيجيبت
انت مش عارف أن الكلمة دي بتضايقه 
 ::xx:: 
أنت كده قول على نفسك يا رحمن يا رحيم 
 :: 

بشكرك مرة تانيه حسن
وفي إنتظار ردود الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
بس يارب تكون في مشاركة واحده 
 ::

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وفي إنتظار ردود الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> بس يارب تكون في مشاركة واحده



وكأن العمدة  ابن البلد 
عاوزها حج سياحي 
سوبر جيت دي لوكس

ولكن للأسف أن رحلتي على
ضفاف النيل
حتكون بالقطر القشاش
إللي بيقف لكل واحد
يشاورله



قلت إييه يا عمدة
أقول للكمساري يصفر
؟؟!!!

*
***

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> EGYPT انت بتقول لدكتور جمال EGYPT ؟!!!!!
> 
> ربنا يرحمك بقى يا شاطر حسن ..كنت شاطر


*ههههههههه لا والله نيتي خير علشان يشرح للجميع سبب رفضه التسمية فقط لاغير 
نورتي يامصراوية وعايزين كده كام سؤال في الصميم
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*شرفت المكان يادكتور جمال*
*شكرا جزيلا على إجابتك الدعوة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> تسلم أيدك الشاطر حسن على الإستضافة 
> الجميلة وخصوصا الضيف الأول دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني
> نعم الإختيار
> 
> 
> بس أزاي تسأله عن إيجيبت
> انت مش عارف أن الكلمة دي بتضايقه 
> 
> أنت كده قول على نفسك يا رحمن يا رحيم 
> ...


*وأنا أشكرك جدا أخي العزيز على إتاحة هذه الفرصة وأتمنى أن تحقق هدفها دائما
وإن شاء الله الدكتور تفهم وضع هذه الكلمة وسيفرد لها جزءا من حديثه
ابن البلد لك مني كل تحية وتقدير*

----------


## ابن البلد

قوله يصفر يا دكتور مهندس
وخلينا نستمتع معك بالمحطات

 :f:  :f:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

_وبه نستعين_ 



*البداية ستكون  بـــ*

*فض الإشتباك

بين 
مصر  و* _Egypt_*
**مصر**  أم الدنيا 
**مصر** القدماء المصريين
**مصر** موسى*
*مصر** مريم القبطية
**مصر** عمرو بن العاص

لا يشرفها أبداً
أن تكون

**مصر*_Egypt_

*مصر*_Egyptus_

*مصر**التيس الخامل*


وعليكم بالروابط التالية لتعرفوا التفاصيل
*مصر بكل اللغات مصر Misr and not Egypt*


*ياعشاق مصر (الإسم مصر وليس إيجيبتوس)*


*الإسم "مصر" وليس "إيجيبتوس"*


والفضل كله يرجع لزميلي وأخي الأكبر شفاه الله
المفكر المهندس عاطف هلال
ودورى جاء مكملا لدوره
لكوني من أنصار التغيير
وجاء طلبنا للعمدة
ابن البلد
*بالتغيير*
فأمكنه بحمد الله
أن يجعل دخول موقع منتدى أبناء مصر
عن طريقين
الأول هو
_www.egyptsons.com_
والثاني هو
_www.misrsons.com_

وقد يبدو لبعض السطحيين وأعداء التغيير
أن الأمر برمته تافه 
ولكنه كان بمثابة الخطوة الأولي  
في رحلة الألف ميل
على طريق
*التغيير

إتباعا لقول الله سبحانه وتعالى
*
سورة الرعد




وصفر كمساري القطار القشاش 
لينطلق للمحطة الثانية من رحلتى
على ضفاف النيل






*
***

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يا صباح اللقاءات الشيقة  :: 
ومع مين اول ضيف د/ جمال الشربيني ..منور يا دكتور

شوفتم بقى بسبب مصر وEgypt د/ جمال مش هيمشي بترتيب الاسئلة وهنتوه كده 
انا اصلا اول ما قرأت السؤال ده اول ما خطر على بالي ان الشاطر حسن قاصد كتابة Egypt نوع من الإستفزاز لـ د/ جمال فيجعله يخرج ما بداخله
إستفزاز بمعناه المفيد وليس بمعناه السئ علشان مش اتفهم غلط  :: 

كل الشكر لك الشاطر حسن ومتابعة معاك حواراتك مع ضيوفك الكرام

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*شد حيلك يادكتور فات القليل ومابقي الا الكتير*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> يا صباح اللقاءات الشيقة 
> ومع مين اول ضيف د/ جمال الشربيني ..منور يا دكتور
> 
> شوفتم بقى بسبب مصر وEgypt د/ جمال مش هيمشي بترتيب الاسئلة وهنتوه كده 
> انا اصلا اول ما قرأت السؤال ده اول ما خطر على بالي ان الشاطر حسن قاصد كتابة Egypt نوع من الإستفزاز لـ د/ جمال فيجعله يخرج ما بداخله
> إستفزاز بمعناه المفيد وليس بمعناه السئ علشان مش اتفهم غلط 
> 
> ...


*وكل الشكر لشرف وجودك وتعليقك الذكي واللذان أود أن يصاحبانا هنا دائما جزاكِ الله خيرا وأدام فضلك*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *شد حيلك يادكتور فات القليل ومابقي الا الكتير*



في العجلة الندامة
وأنا لا أفضل سلق البيض
ولكنني آفضل
البيض  بالبسطرمة
مع مخلل لفت بيتي 

وشوية زيتون بالمستردة

مع رغيف بلدي



حد فيكم عاوز وصفة _المستردة_ البيتي....مع تحيات شيف _جمال الشربيني_ 


طريقة عمل _المستردة_ البيتي ...مع تحيات الشيف جمال الشربيني




 :: 
وتصبحوا على خير
وألقاكم  غدا بإذن الله

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ايييييييييييييه ده يا دكتور انا اول مرة اعرف طريقة المستردة ..بجد شكرا  :: 

سؤال بقى عن الخردل 
الخردل نوعين في الأسود وفيه الاصفر 
استخدم ايهما 
وايه الفرق بينهم اصلا 
انا بستخدم مغلي الأصفر على شعري وكمان بحطه في ماية سخنة وبحط في رجلي كل فترة بينشط الدورة الدموية جدا
بس الأسود بقى اييييييييه؟؟

اسفة اني غيرت مسار الموضوع بس انا لما بشوف اعشاب في اي حتة بيجيلي جنان على طوووول  ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

هو مجرد سؤال بيطرح نفسه...

متي سيبدأ د/ جمال بالرد على الأسئلة!!؟؟

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> هو مجرد سؤال بيطرح نفسه...
> 
> متي سيبدأ د/ جمال بالرد على الأسئلة!!؟؟
> 
> في رعاية الله،،،





سأبدأ  في الرد على  الأسئلة
غداً بإذن الله

وعزيزتي  بوكي  بوكي
أنا منتظر مشاركة
الأعضاء
الجدد
  وأنا بصراحة
نفسي مسدودة
حبتين لأن الأعضاء النشطين عددهم
محدود للغاية
ومعظهم من المشرفين والمراقبين



*
* :: 
....وعجبي!
*
*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> سأبدأ  في الرد على  الأسئلة
> غداً بإذن الله
> 
> وعزيزتي  بوكي  بوكي
> أنا منتظر مشاركة
> الأعضاء
> الجدد
>   وأنا بصراحة
> نفسي مسدودة
> ...


ما هو ان شاء الله الأعضاء ستتفاعل عندما تبدأ حضرتك في الرد
لكن قبل ذلك كيف سيكن التفاعل ومع ماذا!!؟؟

وبعدين لو حضرتك انتظرت مزيد من الأعضاء يبقى ممكن ننتظر للسنة القادمة 
اصل من أين سنأتي بالأعضاء ... وهل هناك ضرر من وجود المشرفين والمراقبين؟ نمشيهم  :2: 
ما في الإمكان الآن هو التفاعل مع الموجودين وربنا يبارك فيهم
ليس بالعدد المهم الكيف

في إنتظار إجابات حضرتك على الأسئلة الأساسية للموضوع

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## محمد أمير

*أخى الشاطر حسن

بصراحة موضوع جميل بأستضافة الضيف العزيز 
الدكتور جمال الشربينى
انا متشوق اتابع معكم فعلا وجودة ثراء لاى موضوع
متابع معكم والسؤال بعدين

الله يديمكم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> 
> ما هو ان شاء الله الأعضاء ستتفاعل عندما تبدأ حضرتك في الرد
> *لكن قبل ذلك كيف سيكن التفاعل ومع ماذا!!؟؟*
> 
> وبعدين لو حضرتك انتظرت مزيد من الأعضاء يبقى ممكن ننتظر للسنة القادمة 
> اصل من أين سنأتي بالأعضاء ... وهل هناك ضرر من وجود المشرفين والمراقبين؟ نمشيهم 
> ...



*
عزيزتي بوكي بوكي
هاكي أحلى وأجمل تفاعل* 


   *مصراويةجدا* 
                                                                      كبيرة الياكشاوية                                                                                                                                            


*تفاعل يملأ عين الشمس

وأقول لعزيزتي 
**مصراويةجدا*


*أن حبوب الخردل أصلا هي سوداء
وبعد نزع القشرة السوداء
يظهر اللون المائل للون البيج الفاتح
والصفار هو صفار الكركم

*


*
***

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*

إجاباتي ستكون باللون الأحمر*
*مع خالص تحياتي
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني* *


**
**أهلا وسهلا يادكتور شرفت المكان

أهلا بك عزيزي الشاطر حسن
*  
*أولا : عرفنا بنفسك بجمل ٍ بسيطة**.**متزوج من ماما عائشة وكلانا بالمعاش وأولادى هم خالد (إستراليا) ورضا (الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية) ومصطفى (مصر)**أكاديمي تطبيقى في مجال هندسة التآكل والحماية وتحليل الإنهيارات والمشاكل**سياسي مستقل وداعية للتغيير نحو حياة أفضل خالية من الظلم والإستبداد والإستهبال والأمية والتدخين واضعا  في إعتباري مبدأ "الوقاية خير من العلاج"**صديق وفي للماء والذي هو العدو الأول للحديد**في نفس الوقت صديق وفي للحديد 
**تواجدت خارج مصر مدة 20 عاما**قليل النص وكثير الصور 
**ذواقة وأجيد  الطبخ الصحي 
*



*هلا ّ حدثتنا يادكتور بكلمات      بسيطة جدا عن الناصرية كفكر بعيدا عن شخصية زعيمها وبعيدا عن كونك مجندا في      تلك الفترة**.** من أولها يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم وأعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم ...الناصرية مرتبطة بصاحبها  كيف يمكن الفصل بين الإثنين ..الناصرية ممكن أقول عنها إشتراكية ديكتاتورية  والأفضل لو كانت إشتراكية شورية (ديمقراطية)  ولكن صاحبها خطأه الكبير هو إهماله لبناء الإنسان المصري  وبني في تعجل الحجر (السد العالي)  مقلدا من بنوا أهرامات مصر القديمة وجاء من بعده (السادات) خير دليل على أن فكر عبد الناصر تبخر غي الهواء وأكد على ذلك من جاء بعد السادات (مبارك) وتبخرت أكثر وأكثر الناصرية  ولكن بقى شيئا واحدا خائبا من ريحة الناصرية ألا وهو نسبة الـ  50% عمال فلاحين.....
*



*التدخين يا أستاذي بلا شك محرم      وكونك تتبناه كقضية عمرك هل سبق أن وقعت في براثنه؟*



*للأسف وقعت في براثنه ولكنني تدراكت الأمر قبل فوات الأوان**و**لماذا "**بلا شك"  ....  التدخين محرم بالفعل  وتحريمه في القرآن الكريم جاء بطريقة غير مباشرة في عدة سور قرآنية  وعلى رأسها سورة "الدخان"  وكذلك في حديث لرسول الله* *"لا*  *ضرر ولا ضرار"* * وتفاصيل  ذلك في الروابط التالية:*
*التدخين حرام فلا تقربوه - إعلانك*

*الشركة الشرقية للدخان ترفع أسعار السجائر ابتداءً من الخميس | المصري ...*

*العدد 52 - واحة النفس المطمئنة ترحب بكم*





*وكيف تنصح أولئك الذين يعتبرونه      حرية شخصية؟*

*هي ليست بحرية شخصية هي عبودية للشيطان فالمدخن مبذر في صحته وماله والمبذرين كانوا من إخوان الشياطين**أنصح المدخين بالإستعاذة بالله من الشيطان وأن يتبعوا التالي ليتخلصوا  من عبوديتهم للشيطان والعياذ بالله*
















*وكيف إن اكتشفت أن أحد أبنائك أو      أحفادك من المدخنين؟*

*أنصحه عدة مرات  وأستمر في نصحه بلا هوادة
*





*أخي الفاضل العفوية  والتلقائية      شئ جميل لكن ألا تظن أنه من الأفضل السيطرة عليها خصوصا لو  كان بعض محتواها      فظا فقد كانت الوصية من رب السماء لحبيبه في كتابه  الكريم** " وَلَوْ كُنتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لاَنفَضُّواْ مِنْ حَوْلِك ".**هذا الجملة كاننت موجهة  للرسول * *  أما نحن البشر وأنا منهم  ولن نصل أبداً لسماحة وأخلاق الرسول  وأتمني أن أصل لمستوى حتى لو كان قليلا من هذه السماحة ولكن في حربي المستمرة ضد الدخان وشياطينه تجعلنى أبدو فظا  بعض الشئ ولكن الله وحده يعلم طيبة وبياض قلبي
*



*لو حظيت سعادة الدكتور بمقعد في      البرلمان أو منصب في الوزارة أو حتى برئاسة مصر ماذا كنت لتفعل وماهي      أولوياتك؟*

*تفاصيل ذلك موجودة هنا*
*البرنامج الإنتخابى للعضو المرشح ..دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى..*

أهلاً ومرحباً بدكتور مهندس _جمال الشربينى_ ( _مرشح_ رئاسة الجمهورية 

*شــارك .. الحملة الشعبية لأختيار المرشحين لمنصب رئيس الجمهورية*‏


*البرنامج الإنتخابى للعضو المرشح ..دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى..*




*مصر والهند والسعودية . قارن      بينهم بموضوعية من حيث منهجية العمل وفرص التقدم والصفة الغالبة على شعبها**.*

*المقارنة بين مصر والهند  مقارنة منطقية حيث أن الإثنان  من الدول الجمهورية 
 أما السعودية فهي ملكية وشعبها يعتمد كلية على العمالة الأجنبية والعربية وهي بعكس كل الدول العربية تعتبر في مصاف الدول  المتقدمة  ويكفيها وجود شركة أرامكو السعودية فيها 
*


*الهند دولة ديمقراطية حقيقية  وفي طريقها أن تصبح دولة عظمي في  2020   بما لديها من قوي بشرية عالية المستوى والكفاءة 
*

*بعكس مصر التى تتخلف يوما بعد يوم  والسبب الجذري هو حكم العسكر لمصر منذ 60 عاما ولن تتقدم مصر أبدا طول ما العسكر جالسين بلا إنقطاع  على كرسي عرش مصر
*



*اسرد لنا باختصار عن مواقف      حقيقية واجهتها وكيف انتصرت أو شعرت بالظلم فيها ؟*

*أستجاب الله لدعائي عندما أمتنعت مجبرا عن الصلاة في مساجد أوقاف مبارك وجهاز أمن دولته حيث واجهني وأعترض طريقى بعض الأمة وخطباء المساجد الخائفين أثناء  حملتي ضد التدخين والعلاج بالماء
*



*بالتأكيد على مر السنوات جاورت      الكثير من الشخصيات الهامة احكي لنا عن بعضهم من زاوية انسانية**.*



*لم أجاور من الشخصيات الهامة إلا وزيرة البحث العلمي (سابقا) فينيس كامل جودة مصرية صعيدية أصيلة
*






*بجمل بسيطة عبر عن التالي**:*

*العمل:   عبادة ... أعملوا ... أفعلوا ...غيروا ... 
**الأمل:  بصيص من الأمل لكي* *تتخلص* *مصر  من حكم العسكر
**العلم: هو أقوى سلاح ضد السوسة إسرائيل
**الخلاف:  لا يفسد للود قضية 
**المعارضة:  الإيجابية لا بد منها
**الحقيقة:  مؤلمة في مصر
**المرأة: بدونها ما كان للحياة طعم وإستمرارية
**منتدى أبناء مصر:  محتاج تدوير سنوي في الإشراف والمراقبة وأن يكون المشرف أو المراقب غير معرف
**المعادن: أهمها الحديد 
**الخيانة: عقوبتها الإعدام شنقا
**الوفاء: كثير من زميلاتي في مركز بحوث الفلزات كان أسمائهن "وفاء"
**EGYPT**:   خيبة مصرية كبيرة
*
*
لمن تقول العبارات التالية:
* 
*أحبك في الله برغم كل شيء:* * كل من أخالفه الرأي**اختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضية: كل من أخالفه الرأي
**ياظالمني:  كل مشرف أو مراقب بيلغي ويشطب مشاركاتي
**لولا أن قدمي تسكن الجبس لزرتك      اليوم:  المهندس عاطف هلال  atefhelal
**غيابك مؤثر : المهندس الشاعر على درويش
**وفقك الله: * عزيزتي

   *loly_h* 
                                                                        هـــالـــه فـــاروق                                                                                * فيك صبرٌ واحتمال يروق لي:  العزيز سيد جعيتم
*
*


* 
*نظرية التآكل في هندسة المعادن      كيف تطبقها على البشر؟*


* أهم معدن خلقه الله هو الحديد ولذلك خصص له سورة كاملة في كتابه الكريم وقال عنه أن الحديد فيه بأس شديد.....
*


*عذرا لظروف خاصة 
سأكمل الإجابة 
صباح غدا بإذن الله
**ولا مانع من عرض أسألتكم
الآن*
**


*................................
* 
*كيف كانت بدايتك مع فن      الكاريكاتير وماذا أشبع في نفسك؟**..........**في منتدى أبناء مصر شخصيات محببة      لنفسك أظن أنك لن تستطيع حصرها إنما بعضا منها وأسبابك في ذلك ويحق لك أن      تطيل هنا**.**........*
*وختاما شكرا جزيلا لا نفي معه كرم حضورك ووردا كثيرا لايحاكيه إلا عطر وجودك**.



*
 
*عذرا لظروف خاصة 
سأكمل الإجابة 
صباح غدا بإذن الله
ولا مانع من عرض أسألتكم
الآن
**

**
*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*نظام وجمال وكلمات مضيئة تفسر الكثير 
نتابعك بشغف يادكتور*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *أخى الشاطر حسن
> 
> بصراحة موضوع جميل بأستضافة الضيف العزيز 
> الدكتور جمال الشربينى
> انا متشوق اتابع معكم فعلا وجودة ثراء لاى موضوع
> متابع معكم والسؤال بعدين
> 
> الله يديمكم*


*الأستاذ محمد أمير شَرُفَ المكان بوجودك أهلا كثيرا بك
ننتظر أسئلتك 
والله يديمك ( جملة  جميلة وغير عادية قريبا سأسألك عنها )
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*تابع ما قبله* 



*كيف كانت بدايتك مع فن      الكاريكاتير وماذا أشبع في نفسك؟*


















طبعا أنا رقم 3  أمام محل سكن الراحلة عمتي خلف ضريح سعد زغلول - لاظوغلي - القاهرة
أربيعينيات القرن الماضي



*  إبداعــــــــــــــــــات حقيقية بقلمى الرصــــــــــــــــــــــــــاص* 

                                                                                [/URL]      (http://i39.tinypic.com/20a9m4x.jpg)     [URL="http://i42.tinypic.com/2i73ac1.jpg"]     وإلى اللقاء مع بقية الإبداعات الحقيقية!
                                                                                               Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 04-05-2009 07:07 PM                                                                       



*  كامـيرة العين الثالثة* 

                                                                                وما زال للصور بقية
                                                                                               Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 20-10-2009 12:22 PM                                                                       







*أعتقد كما يقولون "موهبة" من الطفولة  رسم بالقلم الرصاص ولوح بالزيت وتماثيل من الطين الأسواني في مدرسة شبرا الإبتدائية والإعدادية والثانوية  ثم سكنت نسبيا هذه الموهبة في بيات شتوي طويل كنوم أهل الكهف  ثم أستيقظت مرة أخري عند دخولي عصر الكمبيوتر مع بداية عهدى مع شركة أرامكو السعودية في أواخر الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي وتحولت إلى ما يشبه الإحترافية المجانية بعد عودتي من السعودية في عام  2003  والتفاصيل في الروابط التالية:*
* الحل السحري في 15 خطوة* 

                                                                                                         Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 14-06-2005 10:19 AM                                                                       




* نحن لا نستحق سيناء* 

                                                                                                         Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 13-06-2005 01:54 PM                                                                       





* البقرة الضحوك الشهيرة* 

                                                                                                         Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 16-06-2005 08:13 AM                                                                       





*من يخدم من؟! الشعب فى خدمة الحكومة أم العكس هو الصحيح؟* 

                                                                                                         Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 23-06-2005 03:39 PM                                                                       








*في بداية عهدي مع المنتديات المصرية كانت صدمة حقيقية للمشتركين فيها بسبب عدم خلو مواضيعي وتعليقاتي من الصور كعنصر إيضاحي هام  ترجع أسبابه لكوني مدرب محترف من مدربين أرامكو السعودية  ولقد تميزت في منتدي أبناء مصر في واحد من أهم موضوعاتي

*


> * أضحك على السياسة مع السياسة مش مهم ...المهم تضحك* 
> 
> 
> 
> Started by
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى,
>  PM03:03  
> 23-07-2007  1 2 3                                           ... 10 
> 
> ...





> *للعام الثانى على التوالى*
> *يسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أرشح هذا الموضوع للحصول على جائزة*
> *حورس 2008*





> *العضو المميز في منتدى أبناء  مصر دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*  
> *أحمدك يا رب العالمين و أشكرك على  نعمك عليا و ما أحلى أن يكرم الإنسان فى حياته أتمنى من كل قلبى أن تعم هذه  النعمة على كل أبناء و بنات منتدى أبناء مصر
> 
> 
> *





> *ماشاء الله دائما منتدانا في الطليعة بوجودكم 
> 
> اخوة متميزين متحابين 
> 
> رواد في فعل الخير ورفع العلم والترقي به 
> 
> الاخوة الاكارم الاعزة : 
> 
> مهندس وليد سمير
> ...


*في منتدى أبناء مصر شخصيات محببة      لنفسك أظن أنك لن تستطيع حصرها إنما بعضا منها وأسبابك في ذلك ويحق لك أن      تطيل هنا**.*

*في البداية كانوا بالنسبة لي مجرد أشخاص إفتراضيون Virtual  وتحولوا إلى أشخاص تجري في عروقهم الدماء الساخنة عندما تقابلت معهم على ضفاف النيل ونحن جالسين معا  بالقرب من برج القاهرة نقزقز اللب والسوداني  وأصبحنا   كعائلة كبيرة مع مرور الأيام وعادي جدا ما يحدث بين أفراد هذه العائلة فحتى مصارين  البني آدم بتتخانق مع بعضها*
*أليس كذلك؟؟!!
*



شعراء وسياسيون المنتدي



فرحة لم تكتمل للأسف



_أين مشاركاتك يا ريم جهاد؟؟!_





العمدة ابن البلد وحسام عمر زمالكاوي المنتدي



 :: 
....وعجبي!
*
*







*وختاما شكرا جزيلا لا نفي معه كرم حضورك ووردا كثيرا لايحاكيه إلا عطر وجودك**.*


*
لا شكر على واجب*
والآن أهلا وسهلا بأسئلة أحبائي أعضاء المنتدي
*
مع خالص تحياتي
دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني*





**

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*خالص تقديري وشكري أستاذي العزيز أجزلت وأوفيت ورسمت صورة جميلة كما كنت أراها وأفضل .*
* أعرف أن الجميع هنا يدرك انسانيتك وشخصيتك الجذابة لكنني أكشف لنفسي ولمن لم يعرف كم أنت جميل.*

*متعلمٌ ومثقف وتحمل هم الناس . وقت الجد سيف ووقت الود قيس . ذكيٌ ومتأمل وستفيض نورا في هذه النقطة بالذات لو أنك شاركت المختصين أفكارك فبلا شك ستؤسس نظريات تدعمها بنتائج حتى يعم الخير.*

*اعتدت الحرب فاستندت شخصيتك على ركن المبادرة وخير وسيلة للدفاع الهجوم حتى أنك بعض الأحيان قد تظلم لكن ماتلبث أن تسامح وتقترب بشدة .*

*وبرغم تدفق الأفكار فأنت لا تطلب شيئا إن حققت نجاحا إنما لترضي شيئا في نفسك وأظنه ميزان مثقل بالحسنات لاتسعى وراء شهرة لكنك تحاول اثبات صحة وجهة نظرك دائما.*

*فنان وذواقة وشخصية عنيدة  في نفس الوقت إذا نتائجك مبهرة لأنك تسعى دائما للأفضل.*

*إن تداعى حلمك تحزن بشدة وحزنك ليس انطواءً إنما السبر في محيطات جديدة وهنا العزم يعلن نفسه عاصمة روحك.*

*صديقٌ في زمن الندرة ووفيٌ في زمن القدرة .*

*مبادؤك هي ماتقتات عليه نفسك لذلك فالصراحة أمر واقع لاجدال فيه وإن آلمت فإنك فتثق بنفسك كثيرا بأنك تستطيع برأ جرح من أصابته.*
*وسأضيف أخيرا أن محاولتك في تأخير الرد كانت أملا منك أن يزداد التفاعل والمشاركات لتشعرني قليلا بفرحة ترحيب وقد كان أخي الغالي.*
*أفتخر بمعرفتك وأشكر فكرة جالت في الهواء أنها قربت كثيرا جدا وألقت ضوءا كثيفا هنا.*
*تقدير لاينتهي أستاذي الكبير وودٌ يريد مساحة أكبر وعذرا كثيرا إن لم يصادف تعليقي نقاطا أقوى ضوءا .*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*السلام عليكم يادكتور* 

*سؤال لو تسمح*
*الحل الجذري للمشاكل هل هو هدم أساس قديم وبناء جديد ؟*
*وماذا لو ترتب على ذلك اكتشاف متلازمات تصاحب المشكلة يُكلف علاجها الوقت والجهد ؟*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *السلام عليكم يادكتور* 
> 
> *سؤال لو تسمح*
> *الحل الجذري للمشاكل هل هو هدم أساس قديم وبناء جديد ؟*
> *وماذا لو ترتب على ذلك اكتشاف متلازمات تصاحب المشكلة يُكلف علاجها الوقت والجهد ؟*



  الحل  الجذري  هو الحل المستخلص من السبب الجذرى للمشكلة  ولا بد أن يكون تنفيذه في متناول صاحب المشكلة....فمثلا مشكلة الثورة المصرية مع  المجلس العسكري  لا يمكن حلها جذريا لأن السبب الجذري للمشكلة  (المجلس نفسه) ليس في يد ومتناول الثورة المصرية "السلمية"  والوحيد الذي يملك الحل الجذري هو المجلس العسكري نفسه الجانب الأقوي (تسليحا) بإتخاذه القرار الصعب بالنسبة له حفاظا على كرامته الباقية من الضياع  بالرجوع  لثكناته العسكرية ومزاولة حماية الثورة من هناك   بعد تسليم الحكم  لمجلس رئاسي مدني منتخب (سبق لي وصف تفاصيله)  اليوم وليس غدا

هناك  حل جذري آخر مرفوض ألا وهو  الثورة المصرية "المسلحة"  (على الطريقة الليبية)  ضد نظام  مبارك المتمثل في المجلس العسكري وفلول مبارك في النيابة العامة  والقضاء المصري المتخاذل


الهدم للأساس القديم  والبناء الجديد  كان هو   الحل الجذري الأصلح  بالنسبة  للدستور  الجديد  بدلا من العك   الذي عكه المجلس العسكري  خلال   الــ  ١١ شهر 
التى مضت من عمر الثورة  وأتوقع مشاكل  كثيرة  للدستور  القادم   أهمها  أن الدستور لا ينص  الدولة البرلمانية  وهي  الحل  الجذري  للتخلص  من الرئيس الفرعون  إلى الأبد   والمشكلة هي مشكلة  الــ  ٥٠٪  عمال وفلاحين  والتى  أحبذ ضرورة  إختفائها  والمشكلة الأكبر هي وضع خاص  للقوات المسلحة  لا تستحقه  أبداً


أما المتلازمات  (الفروع)  فليست  بأهمية  "جذور"  المشكلة  والوصول إليها هو الذي سيمنع تكرار المشكلة  ومتلازمتها  (إن وجدت) في المستقبل


 :: 
*....وعجبي!


*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عودة جديدة على جناح السرعة لإنعاش الموضوع الذي لم أتكاسل عنه قصدا إنما ركنت لمشاركاتكم وأسئلتكم وأعطيت لنفسي متنفسا ليقيني أن اللقاء القادم يحتاج لصفاء ذهن غاب عني لانشغالي فعذرا كثيرا وهاأنا أتريض وأستعد
 فانتظرونا وليس لوقتٍ طويل إن شاء الله.
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*مساء الخير
 وكالإعلانات قبل السهرة المنتظرة والتي غالبا ماتكون بأبهظ الأثمان أحببت أن أقول صبرٌ جميل فضيفي أنهكه الوقت لكنه كقسورة يلتهم الأسئلة بلارحمة سأنتظر حتى يفرغ ولا مانع أن أنتظره أيضا بعد الشاي فهو حقا يستحق الانتظار
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *مساء الخير
>  وكالإعلانات قبل السهرة المنتظرة والتي غالبا ماتكون بأبهظ الأثمان أحببت أن أقول صبرٌ جميل فضيفي أنهكه الوقت لكنه كقسورة يلتهم الأسئلة بلارحمة سأنتظر حتى يفرغ ولا مانع أن أنتظره أيضا بعد الشاي فهو حقا يستحق الانتظار
> *


نحن فى إنتظار ضيفك الجديد
وإن شاء الله تكون حلقة ممتعة
تحياتى لك يا شاطر حسن
وتحياتى مقدما لضيفك الذى شوقتنا لمعرفة شخصيته
 :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مين بقى؟

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> نحن فى إنتظار ضيفك الجديد
> وإن شاء الله تكون حلقة ممتعة
> تحياتى لك يا شاطر حسن
> وتحياتى مقدما لضيفك الذى شوقتنا لمعرفة شخصيته


 *من ناحية ممتعة فهي ممتعة إن شاء الله فضيفي شخصية رائعة وأكيد انتا عارفه 
تحياتي المسائية التي تختلف عن مثيلتها الصباحية بأنها أكثر رقة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> مين بقى؟



*((()))


لو فهمتيني بقى ماتقوليش لحد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

هو فين الضيف يا شاطر حسن؟
 ::

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> هو فين الضيف يا شاطر حسن؟


 تقريبا في فيضان فالضيف مش لاقي حتة ناشفة يقعد عليها على ضفاف النيل 


هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااميس 












































جففي الضفاف يا بت  :Girl (13):

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> هو فين الضيف يا شاطر حسن؟


 *في الطريق هاهو يبدو في الأفق 
خلاص هانت يابو حميد*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> تقريبا في فيضان فالضيف مش لاقي حتة ناشفة يقعد عليها على ضفاف النيل 
> 
> 
> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااميس 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*فيضان .. ضيف.. ضفاف 
شكلك عبقرية يامصراوية في اللغة العربية 
ومادام هاميس بنفسها حتجفف الضفاف يبقى أكيد أكيد ضيفي هييجي بسرعة وأنا قبله طبعا*

----------


## ابن البلد

الدنيا برد يا جماعة
مين هيروح يقعد على شط النيل دلوقتي
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الدنيا برد يا جماعة
> مين هيروح يقعد على شط النيل دلوقتي


*إحنا ياعم هنروح النيل اللي في رواندا أجواءها الأيام دي ممتعة وبالمرة ناكل موز بس المشكلة عندهم نيل  بدون ضفاف* **

----------

